

Study: Amazon Trouncing Google in Android App Revenue - vmyy99
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2402443,00.asp

======
zrgiu_
App Sales != App Revenue

There are tons of apps on the Android market which make loads of money from
advertising alone. Flurry doesn't track that. The model Amazon's AppStore uses
is entirely different to the one Google Play uses: the appstore encourages app
sales, google play encourages free apps with advertising. Remember,
advertising is the core income source for Google.

To quote the Google Play terms, <the 30% "tax" imposed on app sales is going
to carriers, not Google>. This is why when the Android Market was launched in
2008 didn't allow paid apps at all. Not only they didn't have payment
processing integrated, the banned one of my apps (twice) in Octover 2008 (a
month after the G1 launched) for integrating PayPal payments. This was their
plan all along...

------
twelvechairs
To anyone else who finds it hard to understand what this is measuring, it is
supposedly [EDITED] the money that app-developers make per-active-user on in-
app purchases (measuring some 'top applications' only). How it is determined
is anybody's guess - even the original link [1] is quite opaque on the
subject.

I'm not sure I can make the same leaps from this to statements like 'the
decision to fork Android was a profitable lesson' (for Amazon) as the original
links.

Please correct me if I have anything wrong here.

[1] [http://blog.flurry.com/bid/83604/For-Generating-App-
Revenue-...](http://blog.flurry.com/bid/83604/For-Generating-App-Revenue-
Amazon-Shows-Google-How-to-Play)

------
sek
Google Wallet is still a joke, i don't have a credit card and it is totally
uncommon here in Germany. I have an Amazon account and a PayPal account, these
are the two services i can pay with. Google Apps supports Direct Debit, what
is the god damn problem? I would have spent probably 50 Euros for Android apps
by now. You could believe Google want's to establish Ad revenue first before
they make their payment system competitive.

------
jinushaun
The article basically concludes that iOS and Amazon users pay for apps,
Android Market users don't. Ouch. Google really messed up the launch of
Android Market and promoting apps worth paying for.

